# I need a website or link that shows exactly where to slaughter my pig.



## sred98 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've searched all over the web and haven't found anything that shows exactly how to do this.  I've read on several websites that there is a "magic spot" that you shoot them in with a .22, but first of all, that doesn't seem strong enough for a pig skull, and secondly, not one of the sites say it worked on the first shot.  I want this to be as quick and painless as possible.  Or, at least as stress-free as possible for both of us.  

Plus, I have a larger pig (about 175-200 pounds) and am getting 2 smaller ones for a pig roast (about 50-80 pounds).  I am thinking that you would slaughter these differently?  

I don't know how friendly the smaller ones are.  I have a feeling they won't be, because they are coming from a local pig farm.  The large one is pretty vicious.  He allows me near his pen because I feed him, but I can't touch him.  We castrated him about a month ago and that has helped a little.  He stopped charging the fence at me after that.  So, anything that is "hands-on" is pretty much out.  

Can anyone here help me?

Thanks!

Shelly


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've helped to slaughter quite a few pigs.  Imagine a line between the left ear, and the right eye.  Then, imagine a line between the right ear, and the left eye.  Where these two lines intersect is the magic spot.  Be sure to have the pig fairly well restrained, so he doesn't flinch before you shoot and mess things up.  Be sure to use at least a .22 long rifle shell.  If you are not confident in your shooting ability, use a .22 magnum.  

After stunning the pig, it is important to properly bleed him out.  This is best done by inserting a very sharp knife into his neck, just above where his breastbone ends.  Push the knife deep into his chest cavity (the knife should be aligned with his spine, not crosswise) and you should hit the junction of two major arteries.  The blood should spurt out, and the bleed should be mostly over in a couple of minutes.

This method works well for any size pig, and I have used it for 500 lb sows, and much smaller pigs.  

Since I gave you this info, am I invited to the pig roast?  YUM!


----------



## sred98 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok...you said stun, so this doesn't actually _kill_ the pig, just stuns him?  Like I said, this is a large mean pig.  I am a little nervous about doing this, especially since it will probably be me and my 10 yo son!  Should we hoist him up before we bleed him out like you do a chicken?  Let him hang upside down while he's bleeding out?

So it sounds like the shot should be dead center of his skull.  This ought to be fun.   

Do you restrict food like you do chickens?  Can you tell the only thing I've butchered so far are chickens and guineas??  LOL!  I am thinking for the big one to give him a nice big trough of food while I am "doing the deed".  I could probably hang him upside down by the tractor, right?  I would think that would be more secure than a tree.  Although, I guess he doesn't weigh any more than a really large deer?  I don't really know.  He's a berkshire mix.

The smaller ones I'm not so worried about.  They should go pretty easy.  I'm more worried about finding a good spot to put them in for a few weeks.  

Thanks for the reply!  Oh-and if you want to take a road trip, come down a few days early and help me kill these suckers!  

Shelly


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 18, 2009)

The shot to the head is not meant to kill the pig.  It just makes them unconscious so they don't feel anything.  You want the heart to keep pumping so they bleed out quickly.   

Yes, hanging him upside down will help to bleed him out more quickly, and if you have a tractor and loader it will help a lot.  Just chain one of his back legs to the loader after he's stunned and stuck, and hoist him up.  

Have you ever skinned a hog before?  The guy I used to help could shoot one, stick him, skin him, and have the two halves hanging up within 20 minutes.  Of course, he had excellent equipment, and did this for a living.  Having hoists, skinning table, and a band saw made his life much easier.  He could do a 1400 lb beef in under an hour.  My wife used to work for him.  I just hung around to help out whenever I could.  He could sharpen knives so they were sharper than razors.  A very sharp knife is essential for butchering.  Dull ones are dangerous.


----------



## sred98 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok...thanks for the clarification.  DH is now thinking the big pig (about 200 pounds) should go to the processor.  I think he's too small.  I told him when he comes home to look at him and see what he thinks.  

The small ones we aren't going to skin.  We'll just do them whole.  DH has some very sharp knives, so I think we're ok there.  He's actually coming home this weekend, so I think we'll be ok.  

I will have to let you know how it goes!

Shelly


----------



## miron28 (Nov 19, 2009)

if you to tractor supply they have a book there that shows you exactly how to do the deed also it goes in to how to skin and how to cut them up for like pork chops, ham sausage it goes in to detail showing pictures and all the book is only 20 dollars


----------



## sred98 (Nov 19, 2009)

miron28 said:
			
		

> if you to tractor supply they have a book there that shows you exactly how to do the deed also it goes in to how to skin and how to cut them up for like pork chops, ham sausage it goes in to detail showing pictures and all the book is only 20 dollars


Oooh!  Do you happen to know the name of the book?  I mean, is it just for pigs, processing any animal?  It sounds like just what I need!  There is a Tractor Supply that has opened up fairly close to me (within 20 miles) much closer than Atwoods!  

I will have to look for it, but was just wondering if it is slaughtering and processing in general, or homesteading, or what.  

Thanks for the tip!

Shelly


----------



## miron28 (Nov 20, 2009)

here is the website go to it is the 7th book down on the right side the name of it is "How to raise pigs"   i hope this well help ID the book when you go to tractor supply i thought it seemed to be very helpful when i was looking at some books there. 

http://www.voyageurpress.com/Store/Products_305.ncm


----------



## sred98 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thought I would update and let y'all know that it went off without a hitch!   I did the .22 and he immediately dropped.  I was worried it wouldn't knock him out, just make him furious.  Then we hung him from the tractor and processed him.  We didn't skin him, since we were cooking him on an open fire.  

I didn't have to restrain him.  I just didn't feed him the day I killed him, so he came up to me and stood there waiting for food.  I know that sounds cruel, but he never knew what hit him.  I'm just glad it was stress free for him.  I was way more stressed about it than he was!  

He turned out delicious.  Sorry you missed it jhm!   I have to say, DH was impressed.  He came home to a pig hanging from the tractor.  He didn't really think I would be able to do it.

The other pig we got that was supposed to be for the dinner is so friendly.  We've decided we're feeding him out for the freezer.  I'm just glad to have the other pig gone.  I was always worried some kid would try and climb in there.  

Thanks for the help!

Shelly


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds good.  Not cruel at all.  Dropping them fast is the kindest act definitely.

Hogs are not usually friendly critters.  I raise about 125 per year for my farm business and WOOF!  they can be nasty big time!

Glad all worked well for you.  AND I bet he was super delish!!!!  Nothing like fresh pork. Yummy


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 8, 2009)

You could at least send me some frozen leftovers.  lol!  Glad it went well for you.


----------

